# Baracuta G9 - color choice?



## GregNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

This must be my first or second post here on Ask Andy. Lately I've become interested in the Baracuta G9. What color would you recommend? I have one in black. Baracuta's Natural and Tan seem to be the classic colors. The names that made this garment famous wore these colors. But I've also heard that these colors referred to as "old man"-like. I myself have thought this, before I became fascinated with the G9! What colors do the G9 owners favor? The only color I probably won't buy is red. I'll wear this piece with Brooks Brothers trousers and OCBD's, or with jeans and T-shirts. Thanks! Luckily, I'm in NYC where Blue in Green has a pretty good selection - I can try before I buy. 

--GregNYC


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Navy is the biggest volume seller.



GregNYC said:


> This must be my first or second post here on Ask Andy. Lately I've become interested in the Baracuta G9. What color would you recommend? I have one in black. Baracuta's Natural and Tan seem to be the classic colors. The names that made this garment famous wore these colors. But I've also heard that these colors referred to as "old man"-like. I myself have thought this, before I became fascinated with the G9! What colors do the G9 owners favor? The only color I probably won't buy is red. I'll wear this piece with Brooks Brothers trousers and OCBD's, or with jeans and T-shirts. Thanks! Luckily, I'm in NYC where Blue in Green has a pretty good selection - I can try before I buy.
> 
> --GregNYC


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Go with the color that goes best with your complexion. Mine is navy, and that is because warm colors like tan leave my face looking washed out. My youngest son's skin tone is different from mine and his jacket is tan because it works for him. Stand in front of a mirror and in turn hold each color jacket up to your face and see which is best for you.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

To me what looks old-mannish is khaki/stone jacket and pants worn together, for a monotone effect. Matching velcro orthopedic shoes complete the look!

I like the navy better. Or some of the nice subtle checks and plaids that I've seen, but I don't know if they're actual Barracutas.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I have them in natural, navy, and plaid. I find the navy one the easiest to work with since I tend to wear light colored trousers. I'll spare you my usual rant against black clothing.


----------



## GregNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Good info and good advice. I'll try a navy. O'Connell's lists an olive green that looks good too. These two colors look good against my skin-tone. The natural does not. Thanks again!

--Greg


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I love the G9 but it IS old man-like. There's no getting around it, so just get the color you like best.


----------



## GregNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Sartre said:


> I love the G9 but it IS old man-like. There's no getting around it, so just get the color you like best.


That's hilarious! But it actually gives me courage. I might go for the tan too!


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

If you like old man clothes then you have come to the right place.



GregNYC said:


> That's hilarious! But it actually gives me courage. I might go for the tan too!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Himself said:


> Or some of the nice subtle checks and plaids that I've seen, but I don't know if they're actual Barracutas.


They might be. I have one of the Made In England G9 slim-fits in camel/black tartan.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As others have suggested, go with the navy G9. I've got G9's in khaki, British khaki and navy and the navy gption sees far more time on my back than the khaki and British khaki. Guess I'm trying to avoid the monotone effect that was mentioned by an earlier poster!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

GregNYC said:


> ...I've also heard that these colors referred to as "old man"-like...


This is not a problem for mature gentlemen like Orsini.

I wonder if there is a gray. Simon Templar favored that...

And, as always, navy has the largest range.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got British khaki and olive. I almost never wear the khaki because of the monotone effect. The olive is very versatile. If you wear jeans a lot, the navy may not work as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

CMDC said:


> I've got British khaki and olive. I almost never wear the khaki because of the monotone effect. The olive is very versatile. If you wear jeans a lot, the navy may not work as well. Just a thought.


Also not a concern for Orsini. He hasn't worn blue jeans for over twenty years.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

When I was young, I always wanted to look older - "old man" style was a bit of a recomendation in my mind, but then I wouldn't have worn a black Baracuta either. In my twenties "old man" style would have consisted of wing-tips, tweed, flannels, etc. all good stuff - still is. If you're worried about looking young, go get your chest waxed, your nipples pierced, and post on another forum for pertinent advice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2021)

GregNYC said:


> This must be my first or second post here on Ask Andy. Lately I've become interested in the Baracuta G9. What color would you recommend? I have one in black. Baracuta's Natural and Tan seem to be the classic colors. The names that made this garment famous wore these colors. But I've also heard that these colors referred to as "old man"-like. I myself have thought this, before I became fascinated with the G9! What colors do the G9 owners favor? The only color I probably won't buy is red. I'll wear this piece with Brooks Brothers trousers and OCBD's, or with jeans and T-shirts. Thanks! Luckily, I'm in NYC where Blue in Green has a pretty good selection - I can try before I buy.
> 
> --GregNYC


Without any question, the classic G9 jacket should be owned in Navy (not Dark Navy), Natural, Mist, and Beech. I would say Beech is the newest "hottest" color and is basically a dark Military Green...which is a very 'British' color and look. But any of Baracuta's G9 colors are going to be great...even the Dark Red.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Suede pigskin


----------

